# t-shirt per GENTOO ITALIA user group

## Peach

in Previsione di un bel meet della users community qualcuno ha già pensato se sia possibile creare una t-shirt?

L'idea fantastica l'hanno già avuta in occasione del CCC a berlino:

https://wiki.camp.ccc.de/Camp/view/Main/G-Shirts

altrimenti pensavo a qualcosa di analogo ma con scritto tipo

G-USER

(che fantasia direte voi  :Smile:  e la 'G' guardacaso sarà proprio il logo di gentoo)

Per una stampa decente su t-shirts decenti qualcuno ce l'ha una dritta? io posso personalmente domandare ad amici grafici che lavorano nel settore, giusto per sapere prezzi a tot magliette...

magari si potrebbe pure modificare questo post in poll e vedere quanti acquisterebbero la g-shirt e a quanto  :Razz: 

----------

## hellraiser

io ci sto....se la prendete nera    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> io ci sto....se la prendete nera   

 

beh se vuoi per te la facciamo appositamente bianca scollata a V con i ricamini sulle spalle   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

Io ne ordino una

----------

## gcarlo

se c'è nera la voglio anch'io!  :Smile: 

quelle bianche che ho visto in rete sono una tristezza.....

----------

## Peach

ok

questa è l'idea base da quella della G-Shirt originale

vedete se vi piace

l'altra idea sarebbe quella di fare un MEGA LOGO G davanti e una piccola scritta o motto in basso... 

potrebbe essere anche un'idea metterci Larry-the-cow.. che ne dite?

G-USER shirt

[img:87924950f2]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/Gentoo-shirt.gif[/img:87924950f2]

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Peach wrote:*   

> l'altra idea sarebbe quella di fare un MEGA LOGO G davanti e una piccola scritta o motto in basso...

 

A me, sinceramente, piace di più questa ipotesi.

Per la frase, si potrebbe giocare un po' con le parole, ad esempio "Italians do it better" oppure "Just Gentoo IT" o qualcosa del genere...

Ok, ok, mettete via i bastoni, mi seppellisco da solo!  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Voi datemi la grafica, io vi daro' la maglietta (internettamente, ovvio)!!!!

----------

## hellraiser

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Voi datemi la grafica, io vi daro' la maglietta (internettamente, ovvio)!!!!

 

cioe le fai stampare tu ??   :Shocked: 

o  hai un  maglietteriaficio ??   :Razz: 

cerri paghi tu, vero ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Io non le pago, ognuno se le compra, ma posso fare in modo di farvele ordinare (vedere e modificare)... voi ditemi come le vorreste e cerri fa la magia  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

ok...a me vabbene...tu le fai fare...e poi noi ti paghiamo a te...

logicamente non ci devi fare lo Sgobbo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Non ci siamo capiti: non le pagate a me, le acquistate direttamente online...

Io faccio in modo solo che siano gia' pronte per l'ordinazione.

Facciamo cosi', ora ne faccio una con quel poco che e' gia' disponibile...

Nera, cmq, non si puo' avere...

----------

## dnix

ok ok ok nero e la scritta verde o blu elettrico  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Primo test 

http://www.eshirt.it/carrello/gt_vetrina.php?newusrid=3ed8bf17ebbb9&newfrom=3ed8bf17ebbb9

La maglietta e' modificabile in toto  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

ahhhhh....non mi piace....

io la volevo bella nera...e possibile   che su sto sito non hanno magliette nere ??    che gli costa   :Confused: 

uhm...nno c è qualkos altro del genere su  internet ??

----------

## cerri

Effettivamente non se ne vedono in giro di magliette nere alle quali applicare i trasferibili... a questo punto mi chiedo se sia possibile (ovviamente tramite altre tecnologie si... ma a che prezzo?).

Non piace nemmeno a me, ho fatto una cosa al volo solo per farvi capire "il servizio"  :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

si si   certo l ho capito...

sarebbe   anke bella tutta  bianca...ma io vesto solo black...

vabbhe cmq...poi  si potrebbe  usare quelle cose che si  fanno in lavatrice...cioe che colorano i tessuti...

 :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

ho trovato qualkosa....date un okkiata http://www.mytshirts.it/cat036.htm

http://www.stylmar.it/tshirt_catalogo.htm

----------

## cerri

Ma non si puo' fare niente li e le magliette sono di un solo tipo... pure solo bianche o grigie...

----------

## hellraiser

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma non si puo' fare niente li e le magliette sono di un solo tipo... pure solo bianche o grigie...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## diaspron

L'idea di cerri mi piace. Ottima. 

Per la grafica sulla maglietta magari fare il logo G grande avanti e una scritta piccola dietro è una bella idea.

-----

diaspron: post numero due!

Salutissimi a tux    :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

se la stampa è quella che penso io anche se si fanno zone bianche e il trasferibile non viene ritagliato la qualità non è proprio decente anzi...

cmq ora mi informo presso amici che hanno avuto a che fare con stampe su maglietta... se ne si stampano 1000 penso che i prezzi siano abbordabili.. così riusciamo ad avere delle t-shirt veeramente fiQe  :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

Mi sono informato su una maglieria di queste zone ha dei prezzi molto concorrenziali e su un indagine tra ditte è risultata quella con il miglior rapporto qualità prezzo. si chiama PROMOIDEA.

Ora penso che l'idea di cerri sia sicuramente on the fly, ma penso anche che se i prezzi sono decenti (visto che non ne stamperemo solo due) possiamo fare una cosa "official" tipo le magliette di Debian, e quindi farne stampare anche su maglietta nera senza problemi. Se poi conti che i trasferibili hanno una durata decisamente inferiore ad una stampa seria.

Domani li chiamo e mi faccio dire i prezzi...

intanto direi che si potrebbe anche indirre un graphic contest o un motto contest per questa benedetta maglietta (Tipo se si sceglie logo grande davanti e motto dietro)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'idea mi piace molto fate sapere quando arrivate a una soluzione.

----------

## hellraiser

thepeach ma   tu intendi stampa   proprio o trasferibili ??

credo sia meglio stampa proprio...è piu figo...

cmq che dici sotto ai   20 euro non ci se la fa' ??

io penso di si...anke perke ne facciamo molte...e quindi...uno sconto lo fanno sicuramente...

cmq tienici informati...

ah....per scegliere il logo e  la frase sarebbe bello fare un contest...

----------

## _Echelon_

io conosco 1 negozio a ladispoli ke gli porti il logo e ti fa la maglietta (io ne ho 1 blu con 1 scritta)

Una costa circa 15 euro ma se se ne prendono tante stesso discorso, si abbassa. Fatemi sapere

----------

## hellraiser

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> io conosco 1 negozio a ladispoli ke gli porti il logo e ti fa la maglietta (io ne ho 1 blu con 1 scritta)
> 
> Una costa circa 15 euro ma se se ne prendono tante stesso discorso, si abbassa. Fatemi sapere

 

informati sul prezzo...e sulla qualita...oltre al colore delle magliette...

facci sapere...

[nella mia città non c è un maledetto   stampa magliette]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho preso un maglietta gentoo al LinuxTag ma non e' niente di speciale. Quella proposta da cerri

e' molto meglio. Per il prezzo per me non ci sono problemi.

----------

## cerri

Vi posso assicurare che per qualita' di tessuto e qualita' di stampa Eshirt fa ottimi lavori.

Non lo dico per interesse, lo dico perche' mi ci sono fatto 3 magliette (di cui una un regalo)!!!  :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda il modello ecc, dategli un'occhiata: la potete modificare in lungo e in largo (anche altre immagini, ecc): Peach, ci pensi te??!!?

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Peach, ci pensi te??!!?

 

ovio

cmq sarebbe bene coniare un motto in italiano visto che il logo c'è già

così creiamo la maglietta di gentoo-ITALIA! me compriende?  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Peach, ci pensi te??!!? 
> 
> ovio
> 
> cmq sarebbe bene coniare un motto in italiano visto che il logo c'è già
> ...

 

Non e' per fare delle manfrine, ma il tuo *tanto windows si pianta da solo*, sarebbe ottimo, come slogan italiano, visto che - intraducibile - puo' essere il motto del *solo* gentoo italian forum  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Non e' per fare delle manfrine, ma il tuo *tanto windows si pianta da solo*, sarebbe ottimo, come slogan italiano, visto che - intraducibile - puo' essere il motto del *solo* gentoo italian forum 
> 
> Coda

 

La parola winzoz secondo me non deve neanche essere nominata fa solo stonare la scritta gentoo.

----------

## JacoMozzi

È successa la stessa cosa anche a me quattro anni fa.

Cercavo diperatamente qcuno che mi stampasse su maglietta nera ed a meno di megaordinazioni nn c'é nessuno che te lo fa ad un prezzo abbordabile. Mi avevano anche spiegato il perché ed il percome le macchine siano differenti per la stampa sul nero.

Cmq anch'io la prenderei.  :Cool: 

CIao 

Jaco

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La parola winzoz secondo me non deve neanche essere nominata fa solo stonare la scritta gentoo.

 

Beh, e' vero... pero' si puo' sempre dire: Coltiva linux, tanto l'altro si pianta da solo.   :Wink: 

Coda

[/code]Last edited by codadilupo on Fri Aug 08, 2003 2:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Beh, e' vero... pero' si puo' sempre dire: Coltiva linux, tanto * l'altro * si pianta da solo.  
> 
> Coda

 

Questa e' molto fine... mi piace

----------

## codadilupo

Egoista ? No...

Gentooista !

scusate... m'e' presa la schicchera mentre mi annoio ad emergere -e il mondo...

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> thepeach ma   tu intendi stampa   proprio o trasferibili ??

 

si intendo stampa seria, come dicevo prima... intendo dire che se prendiamo un bel disegno e un bel motto anche se si stampano 20000 magliette si vendono e vengono buone per un bel po'...

 *Quote:*   

> cmq che dici sotto ai   20 euro non ci se la fa' ??

 

beh... speravo decisamente di meno!!!

 *Quote:*   

> ah....per scegliere il logo e  la frase sarebbe bello fare un contest...

 

certo.. anzi!!!

evitando magari parole tipo "windows" (che è?) e cazzate abominevoli direi che tutto è in lizza per una frase.. in italiano ovviamente di qualsiasi tipo: frase simpatica, citazione o altro... in inglese sono scontate tipo "# emerge gentoo" ma pensate tipo "# emerge aspell-it"  :Razz:  (ok mi sotterro da solo)

cmq per il momento

 *Quote:*   

>  coltiva linux, tanto *il resto* si pianta da solo

 

è quella + gettonata anche se senza winzoz perde l'enfasi originale  :Wink: 

scatenate le vostre menti ribelli di gentooisti!!!

----------

## Peach

ah piccola nota (x cerri): bastava guardare il gentoo store dove hai la possibilità di crearti la tua maglietta tipo il sito che aveva tirato fuori cerri all'inizio e venderla online direttamente...

http://www.cafeshops.com/cp/store.aspx?s=gentoolinux

ma noi faremo di meglio   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ah piccola nota (x cerri): bastava guardare il gentoo store dove hai la possibilità di crearti la tua maglietta tipo il sito che aveva tirato fuori cerri all'inizio e venderla online direttamente...

 

Lo conoscevo, mi e' sempre piaciuta l'idea.

Noi possiamo fare anche il tappetino e la borsa (se non erro) ma la tazza proprio no... e pensare che il mio caffe' americano la desidererebbe tanto...

Fuori dubbio che noi la facciamo piu' carina (ma ci vuole poco, eh)!

Mi piacerebbe mantenere l'idea di maglietta bianca maniche nere. Che ne dite? Anche blu scuro, senno'.

Peach, manda grafica!

(ps modificherei la frase in: coltiva linux tanto c'è chi si pianta da solo)

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ps modificherei la frase in: coltiva linux tanto c'è chi si pianta da solo

 

A me piace "Linux: Telling Microsoft where to go since 1991", anche se non è in italiano...

----------

## Benve

Sarebbe bello avere una maglietta con questo:

```
From: torvalds@klaava.Helsinki.FI (Linus Benedict Torvalds)

Newsgroups: comp.os.minix

Subject: Free minix-like kernel sources for 386-AT

Keywords: 386, preliminary version

Message-ID: <1991Oct5.054106.4647@klaava.Helsinki.FI>

Date: 5 Oct 91 05:41:06 GMT

Organization: University of Helsinki

Lines: 55
```

Ma non centra niente con Gentoo.

Anzi no è brutta. Fate finta di niente.

----------

## Peach

 *Benve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non centra niente con Gentoo.
> 
> Anzi no è brutta. Fate finta di niente.

 

 :Laughing:  lol!

stanotte l'ho pensata peggio:

prendere il logo di gentoo e farcirlo stile pizza: e sotto scrivere

```
ingredienti: pummarola e tanta gentoo
```

o qualcosa del genere

si lo so... dev'essere il caldo 

 :Embarassed:   <--- faccina cotta dal caldo

----------

## DuDe

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> io ci sto....se la prendete nera   

 

Io a Monaco acquistai un maglietta che e' fantatsica, solo che a descriverla non rende, e' nera, e sul davanti ha scritto in giallo software con una freccia verso la testa, ed hardware con un freccia verso il basso, be' al ritorno l'ho indossata e la gente mi fermava per strada dicendomi che era fantastica!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Mi piacerebbe mantenere l'idea di maglietta bianca maniche nere. Che ne dite? Anche blu scuro, senno'.

 

Come gia' detto mi piaceva la maglietta bianca maniche nere.

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> "Linux: Telling Microsoft where to go since 1991", anche se non è in italiano...

 

Ma siamo legati cosi' tanto all'inglese che non ne possiamo fare a meno?

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma siamo legati cosi' tanto all'inglese che non ne possiamo fare a meno?

 

Infatti è per quello che ho fatto il commento alla fine.

----------

## Ginko

Ho visto uno sticker in Francese una volta che recitava :

Gentoo: Je l'aime tout

Un banale ma carino gioco di parole, potrebbe essere un'idea.

--Gianluca

----------

## stuart

ehm, se qualcuno le vendesse allo smau penso andrebbero a ruba...........

----------

## diaspron

mmm....e c'è qualcuno che allestisce uno stand allo smau?

La maglietta è bella bianca con maniche nere.

Ma qui il dilemma...

maniche lunghe o corte?

 :Question: 

diaspron!

----------

## Peach

ok

ho qui pronte due prove che ho fatto per vedere come stanno su magliette nera e maglietta bianca con maniche nere che pare piaccia molto  :Very Happy: 

[img:6ee71e7c2e]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/g-shirt-1.gif[/img:6ee71e7c2e]

[img:6ee71e7c2e]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/g-shirt-2.gif[/img:6ee71e7c2e]

chiaramente al posto di italian user group si può mettere qualsiasi cosa che vi venga in mente.... non limitatevi alle apparenze è solo un disegno (per ora  :Wink:  )

----------

## cerri

A me il logo cosi' gigante davanti non piace  :Sad: 

Inoltre leverei anche "linux".

Per le maniche: penso sia carino che si possa scegliere!

----------

## Peach

a me piaceva il logo GIGANTESCO giusto per opporlo alla versione ufficiale... tipo per dire: siamo megalomani o qualcosa del genere  :Laughing: 

se non lo fai così grande, lo pensavo sempre centrato anzichè sul cuore come la versione ufficiale... ma ridotto del 50% ?

ok

quindi penso non ci siano dubbi che una versione solo bianca (con collo a V e bordi di pizzo) non sia molto apprezzata, direi che fare due stock una nera e una bianca con maniche nere (stile pinguino) sia una buona soluzione,,,

ora vediamo di sistemare un po' graficamente la cosa...

poi penso che per la stampa ci richiedano un disegno ad una risoluzione decente (che almeno si avvicini ai 300dpi probabilmente) e qui bisognerebbe domandare al creatore del logo il sig. Gentoo in persona... 

la scritta gentoo linux(TM) l'ho presa dalle magliette ufficiali... giusto per farla + credibile possibile  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> A me il logo cosi' gigante davanti non piace 

 

Sono anche io d'accordo con cerri che il logo gigantesco stoni un po'. Io metterei un logo

piccolo gentoo in alto a sinistra.

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> a me piaceva il logo GIGANTESCO giusto per opporlo alla versione ufficiale... tipo per dire: siamo megalomani o qualcosa del genere 

 

Ehhehehe

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se non lo fai così grande, lo pensavo sempre centrato anzichè sul cuore come la versione ufficiale... ma ridotto del 50% ?

 

Non mi regolo con le dimensioni... sei tu l'artista!

CMQ si, una scritta piccola sotto magari con il logo centrato, come adesso ma piu' piccola insomma. Ovviamente sto solo dicendo i miei gusti!

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ok
> 
> quindi penso non ci siano dubbi che una versione solo bianca (con collo a V e bordi di pizzo) non sia molto apprezzata, direi che fare due stock una nera e una bianca con maniche nere (stile pinguino) sia una buona soluzione,,,

 

A me piace nera, ma dubito si possa fare in termini tecnici/economici...

CMQ farei 4 stock, con la possibilita' di scegliere anche le maniche lunghe.

Tra l'altro, non e' stile pinguino, e' stile panda  :Very Happy: 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ora vediamo di sistemare un po' graficamente la cosa...
> 
> poi penso che per la stampa ci richiedano un disegno ad una risoluzione decente (che almeno si avvicini ai 300dpi probabilmente) e qui bisognerebbe domandare al creatore del logo il sig. Gentoo in persona... 
> 
> la scritta gentoo linux(TM) l'ho presa dalle magliette ufficiali... giusto per farla + credibile possibile 

 

La scritta e' ok, a me non piace "linux"... tuto qui  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> La scritta e' ok, a me non piace "linux"... tuto qui 

 

 :Shocked:  perche'?

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> A me il logo cosi' gigante davanti non piace 

 

Estatto da IRC:

 *Quote:*   

> [17:17] <ThePeach-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=454916
> 
> [17:18] <ThePeach-> vedete un attimo che ve ne pare di queste t-shirts
> 
> [17:18] <bsolar> ThePeach: il logo è troppo grosso IMHO

 

Per quanto riguarda le maniche nere:

 *Quote:*   

> [17:20] <bsolar> quella con le maniche nere è simpatica, se vuoi somigliare a Tux

 

 :Razz: 

----------

## ^zanDarK

ciao a tutti!!! Finalmente mi sono deciso a iscrivermi!!! (chi frequenta il canale #gentoo su azzurraNET mi conosce di già) 

Mi piace molto l'idea delle magliette e avrei una proposta da fare: 

se il logo grosso si mettesse dietro e la scritta davanti sul petto?

che ne dite? 

ciao a tutti

^zanDarK

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   La scritta e' ok, a me non piace "linux"... tuto qui  
> 
>  perche'?

 

Perche' Gentoo deve ispirare curiosita': la scritta linux rovinerebbe l'immagine.

Avete mai visto una maglietta con scritto "Debian Linux"? Se si, strappatela  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Perche' Gentoo deve ispirare curiosita': la scritta linux rovinerebbe l'immagine.
> 
> Avete mai visto una maglietta con scritto "Debian Linux"? Se si, strappatela 

 

Non avevo pensato a questo. Mai pensato di darti al marketing.

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non avevo pensato a questo. Mai pensato di darti al marketing.

 

No, ma ai cavalli si... spesso...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Echelon_

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (ps modificherei la frase in: coltiva linux tanto c'è chi si pianta da solo)
> 
> 

 

che dire.. io di magliette con questa scritta e col logo di gentoo me ne comprerei una decina !  :Smile: 

Quelli ke hanno il "palato fino" capiscono benissimo dell'allusione  :Razz: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   A me il logo cosi' gigante davanti non piace  
> 
> Sono anche io d'accordo con cerri che il logo gigantesco stoni un po'. Io metterei un logo
> 
> piccolo gentoo in alto a sinistra.

 

si proprio cosi mi piacerebbe a me...

t-shirt a maniche corte....tutta nERA   :Twisted Evil: 

se è possibile!

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## OKreZ

Ciao a tutti, dunque a me piace molto la maglietta bianca con le maniche nere, sul davanti metterei solo il logo (non cosi' grande pero' peach, che poi pensano che sia per compensare le ridotte dimensioni di qualcos'altro  :Laughing:  ) posto sul pettorale destro, dietro la scritta gentoo (come il retro nell'ultimo post di peach) piu' bassa (non proprio sulla coppa ca**o) e un po' piu' grande, con sotto scritto: Gentoo, pensaci tu...   :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

ok questa è una prova un po' mauca..

ho pensato di fare un logo Gentoo personalizzato per l'italia e mettere una scritta analoga davanti... qualcosa insomma che ricordi pizza, spaghetti, mandolino, mamma, mamma sai chi c'è? è arrivato.... ok ok basta...

in mezzo tra fronte e retro potete vedere una serie di font che ho usato... se qualcuno pensa che quello che c'è sulla maglietta non vada troppo bene... ho anche font pixxellosi, ma non so quanto....

il retro è tale e quale alla seconda versione...

qualche altro consiglio????

[img:aeef396688]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/g-shirt-3.gif[/img:aeef396688]

----------

## _Echelon_

la scritta gentoo sotto al logo... magari di 1 colore solo.. e a me piace il penultimo carattere

----------

## Peach

ok... questa è una prova doppia, altrimenti vado scemo pure io   :Twisted Evil: 

mi sembra sufficientemente semplice... e le versioni si potrebbero fare entrambe...

[img:3d9622bf7f]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/g-shirt-4.gif[/img:3d9622bf7f]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La prova 2 a me piace molto.

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La prova 2 a me piace molto.

 

idem   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _Echelon_

bella, si (la 2 prova intendo) ! Le maniche possono essere di vari colori vero ? Rosse sarebbero fike

----------

## shev

Allora (scusate il ritardo, ho avuto problemi in questi giorni...) dico anch'io la mia: 

- si alla maglietta bianca con maniche nere (mi piace molto già da tempo)

- si al logo gentoo non eccessivamente grande (mi piacciono le cose fini ed eleganti)

- si alla scritta di peach "...che l'altro si pianta da solo etc etc"

- si a qualsiasi genialata troviate (se me ne vengono le proporrò)

In ogni caso considerate che io almeno una per tipo la compro sicuro al 100%  :Very Happy:  (vedere vecchi topic per avere conferma!  :Wink:  )

----------

## cerri

Direi: logo ok in alto a destra (prova 2), scritta Gentoo originale in basso a sinistra.

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Direi: logo ok in alto a destra (prova 2), scritta Gentoo originale in basso a sinistra.

 

quindi diagonalmente opposte?

se è così che dici farò delle prove... l'idea (mi) potrebbe piacere,...

----------

## sciack

ok raga... io approvo tutto però no i colori italiani... è proprio una italianata... e poi diciamo degli americani...

 :Wink:  il logo è il logo e non si dovrebbe toccare, né modificare.

ihmo

----------

## bsolar

 *sciack wrote:*   

> ok raga... io approvo tutto però no i colori italiani... è proprio una italianata...

 

E poi dov'è la mia versione rossocrociata?  :Razz: 

----------

## sorchino

Allora vediamo un po'

io sarei per:

1)  Maglia nera (ma si è già deciso di farne 2 quindi, a posto, mi sembra no?)

2)  Logo gigante no, ma nemmeno troppo piccolo al livello dello stemmino nelle t-shirt di varie marche (tipo i simboli di nike, adidas ecc.. piccolissimi in alto a sinistra)

3)  La frase è simpatica, ma sforzandoci potremmo trovare anche di meglio, di frasi ironiche su Linux con allusioni a Windows se ne senton tante anche se al momento non mi viene in mente niente

4) I colori italiani anche io preferirei di no, oltre ad essere una simil-americanata come diceva sciack  non stanno neanche così bene nella maglia

5) Mi son scordato di presentarmi, son nuovo del forum, anche se sul chan #gentoo su azzurranet ormai mi conoscono  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Allora vediamo un po'
> 
> io sarei per:
> 
> 1)  Maglia nera (ma si è già deciso di farne 2 quindi, a posto, mi sembra no?)
> ...

 

e ki ti conosce a te   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

che ne direste se sul davanti ci fosse il simbolino viola con alone bianco su maglietta nera e dietro Gentoo scritto in ascii con scritto login sotto tutto in bianco s nero  :Smile:  mi sa + di PRograMMer

----------

## paolo

Qualunque aspetto decidiate che abbia questa maglietta, io la voglio!  :Razz: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Peach, al lavoro!!! Qui ti reclamano!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Peach, al lavoro!!! Qui ti reclamano! 

 

sisi, tranqui, sto cercando di capire la tendenza ed elaborando nel mio cranio un'idea.

quindi riassumendo: un'altra maglietta, niente stronzate all'italiana stile logo gentoo a forma di pizza, basta che sia fiQa e abbia una frase del menga da qualche parte che faccia capire: "ho una maglietta fiQa e io sono un fiQo perchè indosso questa maglietta"...

ok ci sto...

```
loading... please wait
```

----------

## hellraiser

thepeach per il 2005 c è la facciamo con se magliette   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> "ho una maglietta fiQa e io sono un fiQo perchè indosso questa maglietta"...

 

...e uso Gentoo!  :Cool: 

----------

## hellraiser

e che ne dite se facciamo anke degli adesivi ???

magari tipo il simboletto del mio avatar...con scritto "gentoo inside" oppure anke solo il semplice simbolo di gentoo

 :Wink: 

sarebbe molto bello...attaccarli sui case dei pc o sui notebook

una gran figata...

 :Twisted Evil: 

addios

----------

## koma

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> e che ne dite se facciamo anke degli adesivi ???
> 
> magari tipo il simboletto del mio avatar...con scritto "gentoo inside" oppure anke solo il semplice simbolo di gentoo
> 
> sarebbe molto bello...attaccarli sui case dei pc o sui notebook
> ...

 

Ci sto  :Very Happy:  però voglio un'etichetta di dimensioni enormi da mettere sul case =)

----------

## paolo

Si ma... il Gentoo Italia User Group è stato già fondato? Si fa? Si parte? Un meeting quando lo facciamo?  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> e che ne dite se facciamo anke degli adesivi ???
> 
> magari tipo il simboletto del mio avatar...con scritto "gentoo inside" oppure anke solo il semplice simbolo di gentoo
> 
> sarebbe molto bello...attaccarli sui case dei pc o sui notebook
> ...

 

Io come gia' detto in irc ci sto. L'idea mi alletta.

----------

## sorchino

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> e che ne dite se facciamo anke degli adesivi ???
> 
> magari tipo il simboletto del mio avatar...con scritto "gentoo inside" oppure anke solo il semplice simbolo di gentoo
> 
> 

 

Magari, già ho l'adesivino di tux su tastiera e monitor il simbolo della gentoo starebbe proprio bene  :Smile: 

gh gh

----------

## MyZelF

 *sciack wrote:*   

> ok raga... io approvo tutto però no i colori italiani... è proprio una italianata... e poi diciamo degli americani...
> 
>  il logo è il logo e non si dovrebbe toccare, né modificare.
> 
> ihmo

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo nel mantenere il logo gentoo originale.

Per quanto riguarda il tricolore non ci vedo nulla di male, ma non nel logo gentoo.

----------

## Peach

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Si ma... il Gentoo Italia User Group è stato già fondato? Si fa? Si parte? Un meeting quando lo facciamo? 
> 
> ByEZz,
> 
> Paolo

 

questa è una bella domanda....

e come lo si chiama??? 

Gentoo Italia Gruppo Utenti (GIGU) ???

 :Laughing: 

qualcuno apre un thread specifico semi.ot?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questa è una bella domanda....
> 
> e come lo si chiama??? 
> ...

 

Che ne dite di GenIt ug?  :Cool: 

(vado a sotterrarmi...)  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## bsolar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ne dite di GenIt ug? 
> 
> (vado a sotterrarmi...) 

 

Dimmi dove ti sotterri che ci porto a spasso il cane...  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH    

 

questa si chiama piaggeria   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

ho pensato fosse bene creare un thread specifico su questo gruppo utenti:

[OT] E il gruppo utenti di gentoo?

qui resto con la t-shirt che presto riceverà un aggiornamento in qualità di immagini  :Wink: 

----------

## diaspron

....io propongo la maglietta con il logo piccolo sul petto e la scritta dietro.

e penso che il logo dovrebbe essere disegnato con i colori originali.

L'idea degli adesivi è stupenda... se ne venderanno tantissimi..

Il meeting qunado lo facciamo? (oviamente dopo che tutti abbiano la maglietta)

...............................

diaspron

----------

## hellraiser

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ho pensato alcune  frasi per la maglietta...venuta all improvviso

"emerge -C winzoz"

"emerge -C Bill GatezZz"

queste so stupide come idee...pero magari vi da uno spunto...

io metterei sulla maglietta qualke comando linux  simpatico...magari qualke   comando  Gentooniano....

----------

## koma

Davanti la g di gentoo

Dietro la scritta

```
 

root@gentoo's password: 

       .vir.                                d$b

    .d$$$$$$b.    .cd$$b.     .d$$b.   d$$$$$$$$$$$b  .d$$b.      .d$$b.

    $$$$( )$$$b d$$$()$$$.   d$$$$$$$b Q$$$$$$$P$$$P.$$$$$$$b.  .$$$$$$$b.

    Q$$$$$$$$$$B$$$$$$$$P"  d$$$PQ$$$$b.   $$$$.   .$$$P' `$$$ .$$$P' `$$$

     "$$$$$$$P Q$$$$$$$b  d$$$P   Q$$$$b   $$$$b   $$$$b..d$$$ $$$$b..d$$$

     d$$$$$$P"   "$$$$$$$$ Q$$$     Q$$$$  $$$$$   `Q$$$$$$$P  `Q$$$$$$$P

    $$$$$$$P       `"""""   ""        ""   Q$$$P     "Q$$$P"     "Q$$$P"

    `Q$$P"                                  """

         

Last login: Never

root@gentoo # killall -9 windows

root@gentoo # emerge -C windows

 

***Enjoy virus cleaned.

root@gentoo # emerge  rsync

root@gentoo # emerge world

root@gentoo # 

```

Enjoy gentoo :DDD

----------

## JacoMozzi

Fantastica Koma   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Veramente....

Jaco

----------

## koma

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> Fantastica Koma     
> 
> Veramente....
> 
> Jaco

 

Thz  :Wink: 

----------

## Sym

Io ne voglio due, la seconda da mettere quando la prima è sporca   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

Chi vota per il modello che ho suggerito (nera con davanti lo stemino  sul cuore con la G di gentoo tipo il mio Signature e dietro il codice che ho postato pochi post fa faccia un quote  :Smile:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Chi vota per il modello che ho suggerito (nera con davanti lo stemino  sul cuore con la G di gentoo tipo il mio Signature e dietro il codice che ho postato pochi post fa faccia un quote  )

 

Mi piace la tua idea pero' mi piaceva di piu' la maglietta bianca a maniche nere.

----------

## shev

Certo che siete una fucina di idee. Inutile dire che:

- sono d'accordo sul gruppo utenti italiano

- anch'io preferisco il logo piccolino stile "magliette-delle-grandi-multinazionali-stile-nike-adidas-etc"

- la frase che sia non solo molto "geekkosa" (non commentare Koma, ogni tanto le k ci vogliono   :Laughing:   ) ma anche legata a gentoo, tipo gli emerge -C mi piacciono molto.

Avanti così ragazzi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

mega prove all'attivo di 1 lt di bira  :Cool:  <- I wear my sunglasses at night..

FRONTE

[img:08126d96d8]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/g-shirt-fronte.gif[/img:08126d96d8]

RETRO

[img:08126d96d8]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/g-shirt-retro.gif[/img:08126d96d8]

come vedete non ho incluso la parte di emerge di koma essendo d'accordo sul fatto che riferimenti a winzoz stonano, sempre e comunque  :Wink: 

ho incluso anche uno dei possibili nomi che si potrebbero dare al gruppo italiano  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Preferivo bianca con maniche nere. Comunque sta prendendo forma.

----------

## cerri

Anch'io... e poi, Peach, la scritta non doveva essere in basso a destra?!?!?

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Direi: logo ok in alto a destra (prova 2), scritta Gentoo originale in basso a sinistra.

 

non era  a sinistra???

cerri... a volte mi confondi... facciamo così vediamo che si dice... a me personalmente tutta nera la preferivo ma volevo vedere come stava così...

----------

## koma

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Anch'io... e poi, Peach, la scritta non doveva essere in basso a destra?!?!?

 In alto a sinistra a me sta + sul cuore  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Torno ubriaco da una sera con un amico appena mollato... birra / whisky ecc.

Sorry, Peach, hai ragione, logo in alto a dx, scritta in basso a sx.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Torno ubriaco da una sera con un amico appena mollato... birra / whisky ecc.
> 
> Sorry, Peach, hai ragione, logo in alto a dx, scritta in basso a sx.  

 

okok perdonato e concesso sono all'attivo di 1 lt quinjdi è ok.. fai così: mandami un pm con specificamente il tuo desiderio e le scritte quali di preciso...  :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

preferivo tutta nera...quelle manike bianche...non me piacee

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## shev

Decisamente carina la maglietta, anche se come hanno già detto la preferisco o tinta unita o con i colori invertiti: maniche nere su corpo bianco.

Ma per il logo sul petto (che mi va benissimo altezza cuore), non si potrebbe trarre ispirazione dai vari loghi che si trovano sul sito gentoo? Quindi mettere solo la scritta "Powered by 'G'" (G sta per loghetto blu) o simili? Magari scritte piccole piccole che lascino risaltare il logo gentoo? Per la scritta sul retro invece niente da eccepire, anche su una con qualche scritta da vero gentooista la metterei, qualcosa tipo "emerge -UD qualcosa" (frase che sia comprensibile pienamente solo da un vero gentoo user e che sia contemporaneamente simpatica o ironica (e non solo su windows si può ironizzare  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ....Quindi mettere solo la scritta "Powered by 'G'" (G sta per loghetto blu) o simili? ....qualcosa tipo "emerge -UD qualcosa" .... 

 

Completamente d'accordo con Shev.

----------

## diaspron

maniche nere busto bianco!!!!

era stato deciso così o no???

il logo di Koma è stupendo!!

diaspron  :Cool: 

----------

## koma

 *diaspron wrote:*   

> maniche nere busto bianco!!!!
> 
> era stato deciso così o no???
> 
> il logo di Koma è stupendo!!
> ...

 

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Shev dici una cosa così?  :Laughing: 

#cd program

#./configure

#make menuconfig

#make 

#make install

#cd /sbin/

#ln -s /usr/share/program/executable/./execute execute

#execute

**error package not configured.

Or simply

#emerge program

#program

Enjoy  Gentoo

 Koma

----------

## Peach

 *koma wrote:*   

> Shev dici una cosa così? 
> 
> #cd program
> 
> #./configure
> ...

 

si, ok... ma non è un po' cervellotica come cosa?

pensavo a qualcosa che si capisca intra-nos...  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si, ok... ma non è un po' cervellotica come cosa?
> 
> pensavo a qualcosa che si capisca intra-nos... 

 

Esatto  :Very Happy: 

L'idea di Koma è molto carina, ma ricorda Koma che dobbiamo scriverlo su una maglietta, non su una sciarpa!   :Laughing: 

Appena ho tempo provo a spulciare il forum per vedere se trovo qualche idea carina e *sintetica*  :Wink: 

p.s.: cmq era un'ottima idea Koma, pian piano ci arriviamo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un'idea potrebbe essere

```
Gentoo-it root # emerge -up world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B    ] OS/WinXp

[blocks B    ] OS/Win2k

[blocks B    ] OS/Win95

[ebuild    U ] OS/gentoo [1.4]
```

Solo che c'e' sempre quel win in mezzo...

----------

## shev

Si, direi che anche questa è un'ottima idea, con l'unico neo di windows... cmq imho siamo sulla strada giusta, direi di restare su qualcosa di peculiare di gentoo, quindi un emerge qualcosa.

Pensavo anche una roba più banale e non necessariamente "vera", tipo:

# USE="gentoo"

# emerge -UD your-mind

(con il senso credo abbastanza evidente per un gentooista. Non è un comando che nella realtà da un risultato concreto, ma come senso potrebbe andare: usa gentoo e aggiorna la tua mente)

Ovviamente al posto di "your-mind" si può mettere qualsiasi altro "meta-pacchetto" ( sys-life/mind,  etc etc)  :Very Happy: 

My 2 cents

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Si, direi che anche questa è un'ottima idea, con l'unico neo di windows... cmq imho siamo sulla strada giusta, direi di restare su qualcosa di peculiare di gentoo, quindi un emerge qualcosa.
> 
> Pensavo anche una roba più banale e non necessariamente "vera", tipo:
> 
> # USE="gentoo"
> ...

 

altri due spiccioli da parte mia: la frase che avverte chi emerge di non farlo piu' di due volte al giorno, che' sono piu' che sufficienti ?

Oppure: una frase a scelta dai mirror rsync (magari i messaggi di benvenuto, se non sono troppo lunghi)

Oppure: frasi a rotazione dai mirror rsync: 10 magliette con la frase del mirror di alice, 10 magliette con la frase del mirror del belgio (quello che dice: questo mirror e' situato nella galassia, pianeta terra, belgio), 10 con la frase del mirror etc. ?

Solo un gentooista doc potrebbe capire le citazioni   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> # USE="gentoo"
> 
> # emerge -UD your-mind

 

Questa mi piace molto. Semplice corta ma rende l'idea (a chi usa gentoo).

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> si, ok... ma non è un po' cervellotica come cosa?
> 
> pensavo a qualcosa che si capisca intra-nos...  
> ...

 WhaWHaHwHaWHah ok hai scartato l'idea con classe non è da tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> # USE="gentoo"
> ...

 

Fichissima!

Anche con il "+" su gentoo e sys-life o quello che vi pare  :Smile: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Peach voleva anche provare a metterlo su una riga sola, ergo

```
# USE="gentoo" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
```

Che ne dite?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Peach voleva anche provare a metterlo su una riga sola, ergo
> 
> ```
> # USE="gentoo" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
> ```
> ...

 

Magnifico.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Peach voleva anche provare a metterlo su una riga sola, ergo
> 
> ```
> # USE="gentoo" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
> ```
> ...

 

Per me è perfetto (l'avevo messo su due righe solo perchè mi sembrava troppo lunga come riga, ma se ci sta è ovviamente meglio!).

----------

## hellraiser

sarebbe bello anke inserire qualkosa con 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=... emerge...

```

pero cosa potremmo metterci ??  :Confused: 

bho...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> sarebbe bello anke inserire qualkosa con 
> 
> ```
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=... emerge...
> ...

 

Sull'onda dell'idea di hellraiser

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='italian" \

> USE="gentoo" \

>  emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
```

----------

## cerri

mmmhhhh

```
# USE="gentoo italian club" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
```

----------

## hellraiser

 *cerri wrote:*   

> mmmhhhh
> 
> ```
> # USE="gentoo italian club" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
> ```
> ...

 

si ma è troppo lungo...questo è il problema...

dovremmo usare un carattere troppo piccolo per farci entrare tutta la frase...

bho vediamo si accorciare   :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> mmmhhhh
> 
> ```
> # USE="gentoo italian club" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
> ```
> ...

 

L'unica per farci stare la scritta con carattere un po' grande e' usare

questa sintassi di bash (quella gia' fatta in precedenza).

```
# USE="gentoo italian club" \

> emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
```

----------

## akiross

apparte che voglio essere tenuto informato riguardo al meeting (che sarebbe il primo a cui partecipo, e ci tengo che sia quello di gentoo  :Smile: 

tornando alle magliette

anche a me non dispiacerebbe nera... (apparte che se ci fosse una maglietta da pinguino VERO -tutta nera con il busto bianco - la compro al volo  :Very Happy: ) comunque... le idee delle scritte sono belle, per carita', ma secondo me una maglietta deve avere qualcosa di essenziale, di corto, che colpisca subito. Un po "inutile" andare in giro con  una magliettona che il 90% della gente non capisce O_o poi, e' davvero stuzzicante l'idea di andare in giro con una scritta "io sono libero e voi no" sotto il naso di tutti senza che loro se ne accorgano (a parte i mitici utenti di gentoo)  :Very Happy: 

ma secondo me e' meglio qualcosa di facile, che rimanga in testa, e se ha una grafica accattivante meglio. 

Riguardo all'estetica... bhe, se dobbiamo essere tra noi possiamo anche riempire una maglietta nera con i comandi di gentoo (qualcosa tipo matrics), ma la gente (e in fondo chissenefrega) non capirebbe una mazza a parte una maglietta che assomiglia a matrix

e comunque delle scritte con su dei comandi... bah, non so quanto possano essere belle all'occhio di una persona. Magari a noi appaiono bellissime, dato che ne conosciamo anche il significato, ma magari non e' cosi' per chi ci vede.

Concludo dicendo, prima di altre cose:

Vogliamo mirare a qualcosa che piaccia A NOI e noi soltanto o a qualcosa che "faccia pubblicita' a gentoo"??

----------

## akiross

e se la facciamo, al solito, bianca con le maniche nere, davanti il logo di gentoo, dietro la licenza GNU  :Very Happy:  almeno nelle parti calienti

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   mmmhhhh
> 
> ```
> # USE="gentoo italian club" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
> ```
> ...

 

approposito... vorrei ricordarvi che c'è un Sondaggio sul nome del gruppo ed è ancora aperto

votate -> SONDAGGIO

 :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   mmmhhhh
> 
> ```
> # USE="gentoo italian club" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
> ```
> ...

 

Dovete smetterla di bere.  :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *cerri wrote:*   mmmhhhh
> 
> ```
> # USE="gentoo italian club" emerge -UD sys-freedom/your-mind
> ```
> ...

 Giusto basta bere! viva le canne!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concludo dicendo, prima di altre cose:
> 
> Vogliamo mirare a qualcosa che piaccia A NOI e noi soltanto o a qualcosa che "faccia pubblicita' a gentoo"??

 

Secondo me le due cose sono legate, mi spiego. Per tradizione le magliette "geekkose", da "informatico" sono abbastanza criptiche o cmq pienamente apprezzabili solo da chi se la cava con la divina arte. Ora, essendo Gentoo una distribuzione da sviluppatore, abbastanza tosta, e rispettando la tradizione, una frase che sia comprensibile "solo" a noi, che ci piaccia è per me assolutamente da mettere. Ciò non toglie che la pubblicità venga cmq fatta, anzi, forse anche in modo più convincente: uno vede il logo e la scritta di gentoo, e se proprio non è un mega-niubbo capisce di che si tratta. Mosso allora da curiosità (il vero motore della vita) cercherà di capire il senso di quella misteriosa scritta, addentrandosi così nel mondo Gentoo.

Quindi ricapitolando:

frase accattivante per noi e curiosa per gli altri + logo gentoo e scritta == tutti felici e contenti

 :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda la frase, io non starei a complicarla troppo. Per me va bene già come l'ho proposta (quindi USE etc etc), se proprio si vuole mettere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS potremmo metterlo al posto di USE, anche se mi pare meno efficace. Ricordo che deve starci su una maglietta, quindi dobbiamo fare una cosa sintetica ma efficace. Poi anche tutte le altre frasi saranno tenute, che siano da mettere su una tazza da caffè, su un adesivo o che altro. Continuando a pensarci è ovvio che non ci decideremo mai. Questo ovviamente imho  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

```
#USE="your mind" AND emerge Gentoo
```

Ok, basta fumare salvia divinorum   :Rolling Eyes:  [/code]

----------

## Peach

ok, continuo col farvi partecipi dei miei estri creativi notturni con un wallpaper... l'idea si potrebbe tranquillamente portare sulla t-shirt:

logo sul petto e striscia continua con scritto "powered by gentoo" qualcosa di molto ~ish!  :Very Happy: 

thread del wallpaper ultimo evitando le dup  :Razz: 

inoltre per quanto riguarda cosa scrivere dietro penso che nessuno di noi si sia accordo di questo thread che potrebbe aiutarci parecchio:

Gentoo slogans

ultima cosa:

VOTATE -> [ Sondaggio ] [OT] E il gruppo utenti di gentoo? - AGGIORNATO

--- dimenticavo...

buone ferie: me ne scappo a rosolarmi col portatile al sole per una settimana in liguria  :Wink:  al 24!

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> logo sul petto e striscia continua con scritto "powered by gentoo" qualcosa di molto ~ish! 
> 
> 

 

Decisamente carina anche questa, ho un paio di magliette di note marche sportive fatte in questo modo. Credo però che una maglietta con la striscia davanti debba essere tinta unita, quindi senza maniche di diverso colore. Per un semplice motivo estetico  :Very Happy: 

A questo punto si potrebbero fare due tipi diversi di magliette: quelle con maniche diverse come avevamo quasi deciso prima e queste tinta unita con la striscia. Potrebbe andare?

 *Quote:*   

> ultima cosa:
> 
> VOTATE -> [ Sondaggio ] [OT] E il gruppo utenti di gentoo? - AGGIORNATO

 

Esatto, votate! Non vorrete avere anche il gruppo nel 2007 (oltre alle magliette!   :Laughing:   ).

 *Quote:*   

> buone ferie: me ne scappo a rosolarmi col portatile al sole per una settimana in liguria  al 24!

 

Buone vacanze, divertiti!

----------

## evan-

secondo me è meglio mantenere le cose semplici, logo ed una semplice scritta col nome del gruppo sarebbero fantastiche, sempre che il gruppo trovi un nome   :Wink: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Mi è venuta un'idea ma non credo sia plausibile..

Una sorta di personalizzazione delle magliette..

si potrebbe ad esempio scrivere sulla mia maglietta "Emerge Echelon"

 :Smile:  solo che le magliette sarebbero tutte diverse.. mi sa che non si può fare  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

>  mi sa che non si può fare 

 

Più che non potersi fare direi che è assurdamente complesso e dispendioso (credo). A quel punto tanto varrebbe farsi da soli la propria maglietta su uno di quei siti che Cerri ama tanto  :Wink: 

Il lato conveniente di queste cose di solito è proprio il poter stampare in serie cose uguali, abbattendo il costo unitario altrimenti superiore (credo valga anche per le magliette). Avanti un altro   :Laughing: 

----------

## evan-

che ne dite di "italian do it better" ?  :Confused: 

----------

## maur8

 *evan- wrote:*   

> che ne dite di "italian do it better" ? 

 

forse "italians do it better"  :Wink: 

----------

## evan-

cazzo errore imperdonabile, cmq vista l'ora ed una festa della birra alle spalle mi sento giustificato!   :Wink: 

in ogni caso che ne dite?   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

Ma per la questione magliette allora che s'è deciso? Starà anche finendo l'estate, ma io la magliettina Gentoo la prenderei lo stesso più che volentieri...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma per la questione magliette allora che s'è deciso? Starà anche finendo l'estate, ma io la magliettina Gentoo la prenderei lo stesso più che volentieri... 

 

Non si stava aspettando il nome del gruppo?

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non si stava aspettando il nome del gruppo?

 

si esatto... 

piccola anticipazione

La parte frontale è praticamente pronta,

ci sarà una versione prettamente nera e una versione bianca con maniche nere o di altro colore (da vedere et concordare)

per il retro invece mi pare sia ok la scritta gentoo ascii in verde con il nome del gruppo utenti sotto... poi non s'è più detto niente se mettere una frase o un motto... precedentemente avevo postsato un link a riguardo ma per questo dovete dirmi voi.. a me sia con che senza va bene... chiaramente nei limiti del tollerabile..

Poi chiaramente devo chiamare la maglieria e farmi dire con esattezza cosa come quanto.

Per la prova pratica di questa anticipazione dovete solo avere un attimo di pazienza (  :Exclamation:  sheeeeev  :Exclamation:  ) che sto facendo orari impossibili, andando a letto alle 2 e svegliandomi di soprassalto alle 6:30 grazie agli inquilini del piano di sopra. Qualche loro amico dopo essere stato in olanda deve avergli regalato quei simpaticissimi zoccoli in legno massello che usano tradizionalmente da quelle parti....   :Mad: 

----------

## doom.it

come motto a me piace molto il semplice corto e significativo

# emerge life

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la prova pratica di questa anticipazione dovete solo avere un attimo di pazienza (  sheeeeev  ) 

 

 :Razz:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> che sto facendo orari impossibili, andando a letto alle 2 e svegliandomi di soprassalto alle 6:30 grazie agli inquilini del piano di sopra.

 

E li chiami orari impossibili questi? Per me sono lo standard (anzi, faccio quasi festa con questi)  :Very Happy: 

Solo in questo breve periodo estivo riesco a dormire più di sei sette/ore.

Quindi non accampare scuse, lavora!   :Laughing: 

p.s.: scherzi a parte, grazie per gli aggiornamenti, mi par di capire che in ogni caso dobbiamo aspettare il nome del gruppo. Il poll l'ho impostato a 30 giorni, quindi ancora due o tre settimane di attesa (e riposo per Peach  :Wink:  )

----------

## hellraiser

ohhhh....allora come procede il progettto ???

qui sta per arrivare natale...hanno gia messo gli addobbi natalizzi ai negozi

----------

## innovatel

le 2 foto messe da Peach non mi fanno schifo però anche il 1° testo messo da Koma mi piglia bene

ciao e b lunedì

----------

## koma

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> le 2 foto messe da Peach non mi fanno schifo però anche il 1° testo messo da Koma mi piglia bene
> 
> ciao e b lunedì

 

thz  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> ohhhh....allora come procede il progettto ???
> 
> qui sta per arrivare natale...hanno gia messo gli addobbi natalizzi ai negozi

 

Si aspetta il nome del gruppo.

----------

## innovatel

 *koma wrote:*   

> thz 

 

nothing.

ti costa solo una cena

skerzo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HexDEF6

allora si fanno queste magliette????

fatemi sapere!

----------

## shev

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> allora si fanno queste magliette????
> 
> fatemi sapere!

 

Fai due passi indietro con tanti auguri (se il terzo che lo chiede negli ultimi post di questo topic  :Wink:  )

----------

## Samos87

é la prima volta che posto in questo forum, quindi saluto tutti!   :Very Happy: 

Quando saranno disponibili le magliette ne comprerò certamente una!   :Wink: 

Ciauz,

Samo.

----------

## shev

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> é la prima volta che posto in questo forum, quindi saluto tutti!  
> 
> 

 

Benvenuto tra noi allora!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> é la prima volta che posto in questo forum, quindi saluto tutti!  
> 
> Quando saranno disponibili le magliette ne comprerò certamente una!  
> 
> Ciauz,
> ...

 

Benvenuto.

----------

## Samos87

Grazie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Grandissima idea!  tenetemene via una che la prendo al volo !!!!!!

 *koma wrote:*   

> Davanti la g di gentoo
> 
> Dietro la scritta
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esattamente così  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

P.s. si sa ancora niente?

----------

## Peach

si sono resuscitato dagli esami, quindi spero per sera di postare i risultati  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Domanda di rito: come sono andati?

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Domanda di rito: come sono andati?

 

Ma i risultati che ha detto ci "posta" non sono quelli dei suoi esami?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Nimish

Buongiorno...sono nuovo, ma la maglietta di gentoo la vorrei anche io...!

ho letto tutto il 3df, ma alla fine noin ho capito..

avete gia' deciso il colore??

un parere solo... 

direi di non mettere la parola win o frasi dedicate a lui, non perche' ci sta male, ma solamente perche' alla fine senza di win si sta cosi' bene...

perche' accanirsi contro "inferiori"???

 :Very Happy: 

Ciauz...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Nimish wrote:*   

> Buongiorno...sono nuovo, ma la maglietta di gentoo la vorrei anche io...!
> 
> ho letto tutto il 3df, ma alla fine noin ho capito..
> 
> avete gia' deciso il colore??
> ...

 

Benvenuto. La maglietta si voleva fare sia bianca con maniche nere e sia 

quella tutta nera. Comunque stasera o nei prossimi girni ci sara' ThePeach

che postera' ancora qualche prova.

----------

## marchino

Io penso che se si riuscisse a fare un marchietto in stoffa (tipo quello del coccodrillo delle Lacoste) del logo gentoo, uno se lo potrebbe poi far cucire su una maglietta o polo a suo piacimento

Che ne dite?

Ciao

----------

## Nimish

 *marchino wrote:*   

> Io penso che se si riuscisse a fare un marchietto in stoffa (tipo quello del coccodrillo delle Lacoste) del logo gentoo, uno se lo potrebbe poi far cucire su una maglietta o polo a suo piacimento
> 
> Che ne dite?
> 
> Ciao

 

 a me l'idea piace...

----------

## cerri

Idea molto carina...

----------

## shev

 *marchino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ne dite?
> 
> 

 

Che l'idea è certamente valida, anche se può essere una possibilità da affiancare alle altre magliette complete, non un sostituto. Va bene che gentoo richiede una mentalità "hands on" e smanettona, ma almeno sulle magliette possiamo adeguarci alla massa  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

ok si simpatico tutto bello davvero, gente GECHI C'è!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ora ci sono queste magliette che secondo me sono interessanti da notare:

maglietta tutta nera (e fin qui nessun dubbio):

[img:c1cf0ee392]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/gentoo/tshirt-color-n.gif[/img:c1cf0ee392]

e poi una serie di magliette bi-color

quella viola a mio parere e quella verde potrebbero rappresentare il superamento dello stereotipo maglietta bianco/nera:

[img:c1cf0ee392]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/gentoo/tshirt-bicolor-bn.gif[/img:c1cf0ee392][img:c1cf0ee392]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/gentoo/tshirt-bicolor-bv.gif[/img:c1cf0ee392][img:c1cf0ee392]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/gentoo/tshirt-bicolor-bvi.gif[/img:c1cf0ee392]

vedete un po' cosa preferite, io sto lavorando sul resto... spero possa piacere. sto anche facendo il logo GECHI (chiaramente se qualcuno arriva e ne propone uno è OVVIAMENTE ben accolto)  :Smile: 

fateme sapè

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quella viola ricorda i colori gentoo.....

----------

## Peach

anche quella verde per certi versi...

----------

## cerri

Confermo la bonta' del viola.

----------

## bubble27

 :Razz:  belle tutte e 4 (nera, nera-bianca(  :Evil or Very Mad:  un pò juventina maaaaa..fa niente), verde-bianca e viola-bianca) aspetto di vedele anche con lo stemma ed il nome del gruppo   :Surprised:   cmq qualche carattere ASCII non ci starebbe male !! come ha postato koma !!

cmq va bene lo stesso !!! Forza Gentooaglia

----------

## codadilupo

ottime tutte, solo un paio di considerazioni:

- per la all-black, non si era detto che vengono a costare troppo ? Si é risolto ?

Meglio!

- per le bicolor: temo che la verde-biaca possa far storcere il naso a gentoo-puristi (ironico, eh! - lo sono anch'io  :Wink: ): già c'e' chi si lamenta del logo simil SuSe, se poi gli diamo anche i colori.... vedo già Shev con la mazza da baseball in mano  :Wink: *

- sempre per le bicolor: la viola-bianca: nisogna stare moooolto attenti alla tonalità: se non é esatta al 1000% rischiamo di dargli solo un tono funereo  :Wink: 

Coda

* ... che MI rincorre, dopo quel che ho detto... ah, no, questo é il mio incubo ricorrente   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> lamenta del logo simil SuSe, se poi gli diamo anche i colori.... vedo già Shev con la mazza da baseball in mano *

 

Chi, io?!

/me nasconde il randello+4 (e danni da acido 1d4) dietro la schiena

Tutto ma non verde...  :Twisted Evil: 

Al posto del verde mettiamo se proprio il rosso, fa un po' Red Hat ma chi se ne frega (tanto non ci chiamiamo Cappellai...)

 *Quote:*   

> - sempre per le bicolor: la viola-bianca: nisogna stare moooolto attenti alla tonalità: se non é esatta al 1000% rischiamo di dargli solo un tono funereo  

 

Più che viola non è meglio blu-gentoo?

 *Quote:*   

> * ... che MI rincorre, dopo quel che ho detto... ah, no, questo é il mio incubo ricorrente     

 

Naaa, per te ho in mente una fine migliore, non ho ancora sorpassato lo shock dovuto a certe tue "uscite"...

 :Twisted Evil: 

Per il logo io mi limito a dare un parere, non credo di avere l'abilità tecnica per proporne uno  :Razz: 

----------

## bubble27

LOGO   :Shocked:  SIMIL SUSE ..... ?_? dov'è ? mi scrivete un post dove vederlo........? 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me nasconde il randello+4 (e danni da acido 1d4) dietro la schiena
> 
> 

 

Eheheh alla D&d  :Mr. Green: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Più che viola non è meglio blu-gentoo?
> 
> 

 

un bel blu scuro anche x me pleaz  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Quote:*   

> Più che viola non è meglio blu-gentoo? 

 

 *Quote:*   

> un bel blu scuro anche x me pleaz 

 

... lo dicevo, io, che si faceva confusione... daqi su, un bel flame su *che colore é la gentoo* ?  :Wink: 

/me, che si mette in coda pure lui (del lupo, pero'!) per le gwn  :Wink: 

(e che, già che c'e', chiede se puo' dare una mano con le traduzioni)

----------

## Peach

scusa codadilupo, cosa hai detto?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> scusa codadilupo, cosa hai detto?  

 

Ecchenneso!  :Wink:  Ho premuto invia... e non é successo nulla... l'ho ripremuto... e nada di nuovo... agggiorno e mi ritrovo con quattro messaggi spediti... cerco di cancellarli.... e mi dice: spiacente, non puoi cancellare messaggi che hanno una risposta.... 

.... pero' siamo a piu' tre contro i francesi  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Sep 23, 2003 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   scusa codadilupo, cosa hai detto?   
> 
> Ecchenneso!  Ho cpremuto invia... e non é successo nulla... l'ho ripremuto... e nada di nuovo... agggiorno e mi ritrovo con quattro messaggi spediti... cerco di cancellarli.... e mi dice: spacente, non puoi cancellare messaggi che hann una risposta.... 
> 
> .... pero' siamo a piu' tre contro i francesi 
> ...

 

E poi non ti aumenta il contatore....

PS: Per cerri e' questo che intendevo (lo so che ti hanno cazziato nell'olimpo 

a causa mia ma se non avevi capito ora dovrebbbe essere chiaro).

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi non ti aumenta il contatore....

 

Contatore ? Quale contatore ?  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Per cerri e' questo che intendevo (lo so che ti hanno cazziato nell'olimpo 
> 
> a causa mia ma se non avevi capito ora dovrebbbe essere chiaro).

 

se cerri puo' eliminare i post doppi, ben venga, prometto che al linuxday gli ofro una birra rossa doppio malto (questa, sì, che si chiama piaggeria  :Cool: )

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

Si, vabbe', raga, qualcuno mi offra anche un piatto di pasta, senno' con tutte ste birre mi vedete ballare nudo la lambada...  :Shocked: 

D'oh!

----------

## innovatel

il viola è sbavvissimo

però il nero mi ricorda un pinguino  :Smile: 

ok, cavolata delle 09.26 detta...tutti @ work  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

andando sul tecnico: le magliette vergini (LOL) e la stamperia le hai gia sottomano?

 :Wink: 

----------

## diaspron

 :Laughing: 

ciao ragazzi... ecco un mio post dopo un casino di tempo!!!

è stata fatta la stampa delle magliette??

Il logo che compare sulla pagina del velug è a dir poco stupendo!!

Purtroppo mi è impossibile venire su a venezia il 29...

...divertitevi anche per chi non c'è!

Un saluto a tutti

diaspron

----------

## innovatel

ci stavo pensando ieri alla maglietta ...  :Smile: 

qualcuso sa qualcoa?

----------

## khazad-dum

Non ricordo se era già stato affrontato il discorso...ma visto che siamo in inverno...ci sarebbe la possibilità di fare anche di una felpozza?  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Ora che abbiamo il logo per le magliette non resta che organizzarci, trovare una stamperia e realizzarle. Credo che faranno il loro esordio con l'apertura ufficiale del sito del Gechi (e inaugurazione del gruppo).

A Venezia ne parleremo sicuramente insieme (con chi c'è ovviamente); passato il GDay il prossimo passo sarà dare il via al gruppo, creare il sito e quindi mettere a disposizione le magliette. Si tratta di pazientare un paio di mesi, se riuscissimo vorrei avere la nascita ufficiale del gruppo per il 1° gennaio 2004: data facile da ricordare, anno nuovo vita nuova  :Wink: 

----------

## innovatel

shev, concordo con te.

Ascolta, io ho un mio amico che so che ha di recente stampato o deve far stampare delle magliette. Se volete posso sentire lui per avere maggiori info.

 :Smile: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Quindi niente magliette da sfoggiare il 29 ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

certo che avere la maglietta al GDay sarebbe fiQo...però come dice Shev hanno nuova vita nuova...si inizia tutto insieme  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Per il GDay credo sia molto improbabile averle (a meno che qualcuno si stampi la sua o ne stampi alcune per noi partecipanti  :Razz:  ), sempre che in mail (che ancora non ho letto) non siano arrivate novità.

Ovviamente chiunque conosce gente che può stampare le magliette o possa aiutarci a trovare un buon posto per farlo lo dica e si informi su prezzi, tipi di maglietta, qualità etc.

Non c'è bisogno di chiedere qui il permesso, postate direttamente la risposta, i prezzi e tutto il resto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

gli ho scritto al mio amico ... lui domani parte e sta via una settimana per lavoro. speriamo che legga la mail prima di partire.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Shev, non disperarti dalla disperazione, forse ci dovrei esser il 29  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

Come ho già scritto a Shev, ho un amico proprietario di una copisteria a Venezia, che fa anche stampe su magliette. Avrei però bisogno di sapere la QUANTITA' per potergli richiedere il preventivo (e ovviamente i tempi di realizzazione).

----------

## cerri

Io non vedo piu' le immagini postate da Peach... :'(

----------

## Gandalf98

Nemmeno io!!

----------

## Peach

non preoccupatevi, mi hanno raso al suolo lo spazio web che avevo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> Come ho già scritto a Shev, ho un amico proprietario di una copisteria a Venezia, che fa anche stampe su magliette. Avrei però bisogno di sapere la QUANTITA' per potergli richiedere il preventivo (e ovviamente i tempi di realizzazione).

 

a quanto avevo capito quello che costava era la creazione della matrice per la stampa. Poi le magliette, vabbè... vai in maglieria e te le pigli tu.. oppure da loro... ma sono due cose abbastanza separate.

ovvero: quanto fa pagare il tuo amico per la creazione di due matrici (aka fronte/retro)? matrici con magliette? matrici senza magliette?

----------

## Spacerabbit

No non mi risulta sia così, almeno con la sua macchina: è una specie di fotocopiatrice che stampa su iron-paper (ma di qualità-tenuta superiore a quelle che si trovano nei negozi per stampanti a getto) e poi fonde sulla stoffa. Infatti ci sono delle limitazioni per quanto riguarda il colore: so che la stampa su nero costa di più (probabilmente perchè il bianco richiede cartucce speciali, che normalmente non vengono utilizzate)... ok mi informo e vi faccio sapere.

----------

## Peach

interessante come cosa, mi incuriosirebbe vederne la qualità della stampa e la resa su nero. facce sapé  :Smile: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

Scusate se probabilmente ripeterò domande che hanno già trovato risposta in questo topic, ma non ho tempo di leggere tutte le 9 pagine (devo consegnare un lavoro e sono presa con le bombe!).

Quindi vi spiego brevemente cosa mi ha detto l'amico toni per la stampa su nero e/o colori (escludiamo il bianco che ha un prezzo inferiore ma, da quel che mi sembra, fa cacare a quasi tutti) :

- il minimo sono 100pz (per 50 mi ha detto che provava a sentire, ma deve far du conti perchè sta cartuccia che deve ordinare è costosissima).

- per starci dentro con i tempi dovremmo consegnare il file domani (o al massimo in orario apertura di venerdì).

- in quante/quali taglie la vogliamo?

- la qualità del cotone è quella intermedia su tre possibili (la migliore in assoluto costerebbe abbastanza di più e forse non è nemmeno disponibile perchè dovrebbe essere ordinata e potremmo non starci dentro con i tempi; ma se ho capito bene quella intermedia è comunque buona).

- il prezzo varia a seconda della dimensione del disegno: se sta in A4 o in A3.

- il prezzo dipende anche dal numero di colori dal quale è composto il disegno?

Quindi per farmi fare un preventivo ho bisogno di sapere:

1-qualità del cotone (1-bassa, 2-media, 3-super).

2-dimensione del disegno (per il fronte e per il retro - A4 o A3).

3-da quanti colori (la stampa).

Probabilmente richiedendo più di 100pz riuscirebbero a farci uno sconto: appena gli fornisco questi dati mi sa dire il prezzo cad per 100pz e per 200pz (so che già 100pz probabilmente sono esagerati, ma informarsi non nuoce).

ps. peach penso che tu abbia ragione riguardo alla matrice (con quella macchina si possono fare solo in bianco)...però loro non fanno pagare la matrice (per questo pongono come quantità minima 100pz).

----------

## Peach

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - il minimo sono 100pz (per 50 mi ha detto che provava a sentire, ma deve far du conti perchè sta cartuccia che deve ordinare è costosissima).
> 
> - per starci dentro con i tempi dovremmo consegnare il file domani (o al massimo in orario apertura di venerdì).
> ...

 

Inizio ribadendo la mia solidarietà con il discorso fatto da shev, per me è assurdo dover fare le cose di fretta consegnando domani o anche solo dopodomani (cosa che per me sarebbe irealizzabile fisicamente visti i miei impegni)

1) non so che significhi qualità del cotone.. cmq penso che una qualità media sia ok.. oppure chiedi sia per media che per alta.

2) il disegno sia del fronte che del retro penso stia tranquillamente su a4 (300dpi?)

3) colori? intendi dire che posso darti immagini indicizzate ad esempio 256 colori? oppure riducendo all'osso la parte posteriore potrebbero venire fuori anche 24 colori, oppure c'è un tetto? tipo full quadricromico. bicolor o scala di colore ???

PS: parallelamente spero di avere notizie quanto prima per la stampa con matrice  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

i due tipi di magliette che mi parevano essere state gradite erano queste due:

[img:564a4151a2]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/tshirt-bicolor-bvi.gif[/img:564a4151a2] - [img:564a4151a2]http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/tshirt-color-n.gif[/img:564a4151a2]

se poi ci mettiamo dentro una felpa la farei nera o grigia (non ne ho felpe nere  :Surprised:  ) poi anche da questo punto di vista la matrice sarebbe una dritta... aspettiamo e vediamo.

----------

## Spacerabbit

Ok , credo di aver capito che il prodotto che vogliamo (ed io comunque sono d'accordo dato che non amo le magliette "pubblicitarie" che sono spesso scarse) sia un po' più qualitativo di quello che i miei contatti possono offrire. Mi farò fare comunque il preventivo. Al massimo posso chiedere questa cosa della matrice.

carini i modelli peach!

----------

## innovatel

ho chiesto per le magliette: mi hanno detto che il numeroi minimo è 300 ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

io vi informo per correttezza ... ma dubito seriamente che si arrivi ad un numero così elevato

----------

## evan-

300?!!?!??

dove hai chiesto   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

Visto che è stato riportato alla luce questo "antico" topic, non s'è saputo più nulla delle magliette? Non s'è trovato nessuno che avesse requisiti tecnici e prezzi adeguati per stamparcele?

Magari se mi dite cosa serve e l'idea del prezzo provo a guardarmi in giro anch'io (per il webbit avere tutti la nostra bella magliettina non sarebbe male  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per il webbit avere tutti la nostra bella magliettina non sarebbe male
> 
> 

 

Wow, ditemi se si va, come ci si organizza. L'anno scorso io alexbr ed un altro nostro amico siamo andati al webbit, ma dovevamo smammare alla sera... Ho sentito che se si entra NON come ospiti, ci si puo' fermare a dormire dentro... e' vero?

Beh, comunque sarebbe fico il discorso delle magliette!

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Wow, ditemi se si va, come ci si organizza

 

Ne stiamo discutendo nella ML gentoo-org (quella creata per il GDay di Venezia. Chi volesse iscriversi mi mandi un pm con l'indirizzo mail da iscrivere alla ML). Non appena avremo la ML ufficiale del Gechi ci trasferiremo su quella e discuteremo li tutte queste cose (visto il traffico non elevato che dovrebbe avere e la non necessaria persistenza delle informazioni scambiate credo sia meglio una ML rispetto a un forum)

 *Quote:*   

> Ho sentito che se si entra NON come ospiti, ci si puo' fermare a dormire dentro... e' vero?

 

Da quel che ho capito leggendo sul sito di webbit, si. Se ci si è iscritti come gruppo o come relatori si hanno alcuni vantaggi. Cmq sul sito ufficiale c'è tutto. A regola dovremmo partecipare come associazione, il Gechi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non s'è trovato nessuno che avesse requisiti tecnici e prezzi adeguati per stamparcele?
> 
> 

 

Mah, ribadisco: visti gli evidenti problemi economico-organizzativi, non possiamo appoggiarci a qualche servizio online tipo cafepress?

Magari la qualità di stampa non sarà la migliore, ma potremmo avere gadgets a volontà senza alcun esborso iniziale.

----------

## evan-

concordo con l'idea cafepress

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari la qualità di stampa non sarà la migliore, ma potremmo avere gadgets a volontà senza alcun esborso iniziale.

 

Concordo, l'importante e' averne a valanghe!!! Basta che ci sia un minimo di decenza nella qualita' e possiamo farne molte con pochi soldi.

----------

## MyZelF

Se non ricordo male a suo tempo era stato proposto anche eshirt.

----------

## silian87

Lascia stare eshirt..... mi ero creato una maglietta gentoo dal sito, ma non mi e' mai arrivata... poi l'avevo ricreata, e stessa solfa! E' da 2 mesi che dovrebbe arrivarmi!!!!!!!

----------

## MyZelF

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Lascia stare eshirt..... mi ero creato una maglietta gentoo dal sito, ma non mi e' mai arrivata... poi l'avevo ricreata, e stessa solfa! E' da 2 mesi che dovrebbe arrivarmi!!!!!!!

 

Non lo so, non ho mai avuto a che fare direttamente con eshirt.

In compenso ho fatto due ordini da cafepress e non ho mai avuto problemi (a parte i biblici tempi di consegna, che si attestano sulle 3 settimane).

----------

## xoen

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Primo test 
> 
> http://www.eshirt.it/carrello/gt_vetrina.php?newusrid=3ed8bf17ebbb9&newfrom=3ed8bf17ebbb9
> 
> La maglietta e' modificabile in toto 

 

A me piace nera e bianca...

Si potrebbe fare a maniche lunghe?!

PS: Sarebbe fichissimo se la G fosse viola-gentoo...o no!?!

----------

## shev

Riprendo la proposta di MyZelf: forse sarebbe opportuno rendere disponibili le magliette del Gechi su uno dei negozi online (o anche più di uno se ad alcuni un determinato negozio online non piace). Così mentre attendiamo di trovare un serio partner che produca le magliette alle nostre condizioni non giriamo nudi  :Very Happy: 

Alla fine può farlo chiunque, basta che prenda il fronte e retro che s'erano decisi a suo tempo (o chiede a Peach di darglieli). Basta che poi ci posti il link per comprare le magliette ovviamente.

----------

## Vide

Vi do la mia esperienza su cafepres: ho ordinato una baseball shirt di KDE ed è arrivata in 10 giorni scarsi ed è di buona qualità come colorazione del tessuto e del logo. Ce ne sono di migliori come resistenza (sono abb patito di magliette stampate e scure  :Razz:  ) ma anche di molto peggiori. Insomma, lo consiglierei per questa cosa. (e prenderei anche una maglietta  :Smile:  )

----------

## Vide

Aggiungo la mia idea per il disegno: maglia chiara, il logo grosso viola della G di Gentoo, con scritto sotto, nel carattere wide-space di "Gentoo" la scritta "Gento Italia" e sotto semmai lo slogan "prestazioni assolute" o qualche altro nuovo slogan, e dietro le scrittine

www.gentoo.org

www.gentoo.it

e il loghettino viola in piccolo.

Anzi, sul logo violaceo davanti ci si può aggiungere da qualche parte un pezzetto di tricolore..che ne dite?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Vide wrote:*   

> Anzi, sul logo violaceo davanti ci si può aggiungere da qualche parte un pezzetto di tricolore..che ne dite?

 

... che cosi' diventa la gentoo-italia.org shirt  :Wink: 

Per carità, nulla da ridire... ma noi siamo i gechi, quindi....

...molto meglio il logo di peach...   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

io lascerei lavorare peach.... Delego a peach la mia capacità di intendere e di volere a proposito  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per carità, nulla da ridire... ma noi siamo i gechi, quindi....
> 
> ...molto meglio il logo di peach...  
> ...

 

Ovvio...  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

...situazione? niente di nuovo?   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ...situazione? niente di nuovo?  

 

Siamo in attesa di news da Peach, appena sapremo qualcosa riferiremo tutto. Anche perchè per webbit vorremmo avere le magliette  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Decisamente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Premettendo che non sono mai riuscito a vedere i links di peach, e quindi non ho visto molte altre proposte, che ne dite di queste?

Fronte http://www.dustland.it/images/gt_img.gif

Retro http://www.dustland.it/images/gt_img2.gif

Fronte ingrandito 1 http://www.dustland.it/images/gechi-shirt-f1.png

Fronte Ingrandito 2 http://www.dustland.it/images/gechi-shirt-f2.png

Ho sviluppato il tema di koma.. (era GPL vero?  :Wink:  )

cerri diceva no al pinguino, ma non ho saputo resistere.. poi secondo me la curiosità la attira lo stesso!

----------

## knefas

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fronte http://www.dustland.it/images/gt_img.gif
> 
> 

 

mi piace da morire! ;P

solo che al posto del 2.4.24...adesso ci sta il 2.6.3-rc3! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## RenfildDust

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi piace da morire! ;P
> 
> solo che al posto del 2.4.24...adesso ci sta il 2.6.3-rc3! 
> ...

 

UrkKa! Ho sbagliato.. ho tolto tutti i kernel-2.4...ecc sostituendoli con Gentoo-life-stile...

provvedo subito modificando con

Gentoo-life-stile.tar.gz

E che ne dite di 100% Free-software?

Coltiva Linux che l'altro si pianta da solo è davvero molto bello. Ma perchè dire parolacce (win) anche se indirettamente.. Distinguiamoci con stile!  :Wink: 

----------

## gaffiere

 *Quote:*   

> Fronte http://www.dustland.it/images/gt_img.gif 

 

mi piace!   :Very Happy: 

che ne dite del manifesto hacker come altra possibile scritta? magari in piccolo piccolo sul retro

----------

## RenfildDust

[quote="gaffiere"] *Quote:*   

> che ne dite del manifesto hacker come altra possibile scritta? magari in piccolo piccolo sul retro

 

Non sarebbe una cattiva idea.. solo che effettivamente è molto grande, e forse non tutti saranno daccordo..

Si potrebbe fare (come qualcuno aveva detto) la licenza GPL, magari quella dei sorgenti modificata per la maglieta, es: 

```
 /* This t-shirt is under GNU GPL ...*/
```

Sempre sul retro in piccolo..

----------

## Centurion610

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Premettendo che non sono mai riuscito a vedere i links di peach, e quindi non ho visto molte altre proposte, che ne dite di queste?
> 
> Fronte http://www.dustland.it/images/gt_img.gif
> 
> Retro http://www.dustland.it/images/gt_img2.gif
> ...

 

Davvero stupenda! :Very Happy: 

La voglioooo!!!

----------

## shev

NOOOOOOOOO! Non ricominciamo da capo, vi prego!  :Very Happy: 

Mi pare che fronte e retro fossero già stati decisi dalla maggioranza, gli sforzi vanno concentrati sul trovare come stampare queste benedette magliette in modo pratico ed economico.

A tal proposito si sta muovendo Peach (che invito a rimandare dei link validi ai disegni che avevamo scelto per le magliette), che spero presto ci darà sue notizie.

Cominciamo a stampare qualche maglietta come deciso, poi per modificarne i disegni e ampliare l'offerta c'è tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## RenfildDust

Ieri ho riletto tutto iltopic da pag 1 a pag 10, e non ho capito quali erano le scelte definitive.. I link di Peach non mi si aprivano (error 404!)

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> NOOOOOOOOO! Non ricominciamo da capo, vi prego! 
> 
> Mi pare che fronte e retro fossero già stati decisi dalla maggioranza, gli sforzi vanno concentrati sul trovare come stampare queste benedette magliette in modo pratico ed economico.
> 
> A tal proposito si sta muovendo Peach (che invito a rimandare dei link validi ai disegni che avevamo scelto per le magliette), che spero presto ci darà sue notizie.
> ...

 

Devo dire che in perfetto stile GPL non vedo nulla di male se qualcuno si fa la sua maglia personalizzata con le scritte e i loghi che preferisce  :Wink: 

Io attendo comuqnue la versione "ufficiale".

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Devo dire che in perfetto stile GPL non vedo nulla di male se qualcuno si fa la sua maglia personalizzata con le scritte e i loghi che preferisce 

 

Non intendeva questo Shev. Voleva solo dire di non riaprire il dibattito per la maglietta ufficiale. Dopo gli esami anche io mi studio una mia maglietta  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## RenfildDust

Si ma dove la si può ammirare quella ufficiale?

(Che non avevo capito che era già stata decisa..)

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non intendeva questo Shev. Voleva solo dire di non riaprire il dibattito per la maglietta ufficiale. Dopo gli esami anche io mi studio una mia maglietta  .

 

Esatto, mi riferivo alla maglietta del gechi: avendone già discusso in passato ed avendo raggiunto un accordo mi pareva inutile ricominciare dall'inizio. Che poi si possano creare mille magliette diverse, tutte belle e accattivanti non ci piove: ho anche aggiunto che una volta trovato un modo per produrre le magliette avremo tempo per crearne di nuove e personalizzate. Da parte mia le comprerei tutte, sono un amante di queste magliette  :Very Happy: 

Sui link alle immagini "ufficiali", come si può intuire dai vecchi post, pesa la perdita dello spazio web di Peach, così che i vecchi url non sono più validi. Per questo ho invitato Peach e ripostare dei link validi alle immagini. 

/me che non voleva assolutamente porre freni alla fantasia di nessuno, ci mancherebbe

----------

## RenfildDust

Volevo dire a Peach o chi di competenza:

Qualora fossero di nuovo disponibili i preview delle magliette on line gentilmente di avvisare su questo topic.. (e naturalmente comunicare eventuali nuovi links..) 

Grazie!

----------

## Peach

Ciao a tutti

scusate finalmente dopo innumerevoli sollecitamenti da parte vostra riesco a trovare il tempo in questa fredda giornata a rispondere un po' a tutti.

Ora vi aggiorno:

  Ho avuto modo di parlare con la ditta che ci stamperebbe le magliette e dal punto di vista monetario non dovrebbe essere un problema, cmq per i prezzi delle magliette vi saprò dire più in dettaglio quando finirò la bozza della parte frontale della maglietta (come ho già detto ho davvero poco tempo ma la cosa procede e in tempi brevi dovrei farcela a farvi vedere anche la bozza finale) e invierò la richiesta di preventivo

La società con cui ho preso contatto, per chi fosse interessato. è la Promoidea di Vicenza (? o Verona? boh nn ricordo ora)  che da quello che mi hanno consigliato è un'ottima ditta per quanto riguarda rapporto qualità/prezzo... Professionali lo sono... 

Il numero minimo di magliette che stamperemo nella prima tornata è di 100 pezzi... ora non so se sia il caso di iniziare una pre-prenotazione, (le magliette penso che verranno distribuite ufficialmente a webbit), ma magari potrebbe tornare utile stamparne di più...

Il "tipo" di maglietta sarà uno solo.. potremmo pensare di cambiare il tipo ogni anno o cose di sto genere ma sono dettagli irrilevanti al momento.

Per quanto riguarda il tipo di maglietta (colore. forma etc) il commerciale mi ha garantito che è l'ultimo problema, visto che a quanto pare ci possono venire incontro con i mezzi e i contatti in loro possesso... 

Ora cosa manca? Personalmente la parte posteriore della maglietta è stato definito

Sto lavorando su un disegno un po' stiloso da mettere sulla parte anteriore, nn ho intenzione di tirare fuori una ciofeca!  :Cool: 

Appena ho un secondo di tempo vi uploado sul nuovo spazio web che ho  (quello dove stavano i disegni delle altre t-shirts è stato raso al suolo, senza preavviso  :Confused:  ) direttamente le varie prove che poi andrò a richiedere per il preventivo.

PS: le stampe professionali che ci faranno saranno da disegni a colori piani (quindi non RGB o CMYK), questo non esclude che voi possiate scaricarvi il logo dei GeCHI e stamparvi le vostre magliette in quadricromia tramite dei servizi online come se nn sbaglio ha fatto MyZelf (mi sbaglio?)

Per ora è tutto

torno presto per darvi buone nuove  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

L'avevo proposto, ma non l'ho (ancora) fatto...  :Wink: 

Per il resto ottimo lavoro Peach, tienici informati... pendiamo dalle tue labbra...  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

bellissime le immagini della maglietta, come faccio ad averne una??? (perdonatemi se mi sono perso qualcosa, nn ho seguito tutto il topic...)

----------

## flyinspirit001

mi aggiungo anche io alla richiesta, visto che la cercavo anche io la maglia  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Le magliette le abbiamo "prodotte" come gechi, potete chiedere a botta se ne sono rimaste ancora. 

Quelle che abbiamo stampato le trovate indossate dai nostri modelli nelle foto dei vari eventi cui abbiamo partecipato (www.gechi.it), giusto per controllare che siano di vostro gradimento.

Se non trovate botta (è il suo nick su questo forum) mandatemi un messaggio privato, oppure venite sul forum del gechi o che altro possa venirvi in mente  :Smile: 

----------

## botta

botta at gechi punto it

----------

## alexerre

il sito www.gechi.it è irraggingibile...come mai?

Caspita che cosa mi sono perso..Le magliette...raga fatemi vedere i modelli che ne vorrei una anche io  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MyZelF

Puoi vedere le magliette gechi anche qui

 :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

quella nera è una phigata  :Very Happy: 

come posso averne una?

----------

## MyZelF

Quella dei gechi è proprio quella nera. Per averla torna indietro di tre post in questo thread (ovvero contatta botta).

----------

## alexerre

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Quella dei gechi è proprio quella nera. Per averla torna indietro di tre post in questo thread (ovvero contatta botta).

 

oki  :Wink: 

stasera gli mando un pm o una mail ...

Grazie MyZelf  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Prego... tra l'altro visto che il server che ospita gechi.it sembra avere qualche problemino, credo sia meglio lo contattiate con un pm

----------

## flyinspirit001

io ho mandato ieri una mail a botta@gechi.it  :Smile: 

ps: Myself, se il tuo avatr è una tua foto, rspetto alle foto su gechi sembri moolto + vekkio ...  :Shocked: 

----------

## MyZelF

<ot>

 :Shocked:  Sono sempre io, nell'avatar e nelle foto...  :Wink: 

</ot>

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> <ot>
> 
>  Sono sempre io, nell'avatar e nelle foto... 
> 
> </ot>

 

La prossima presentazione vedi di farla con il sigaro e il cappello così ci crediamo  :Laughing: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

[ot]

ma soprattutto..cosa c'è in quel bikkiere? un negroni scolorito?

[/ot]  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

La questione era stata affrontata qui

 :Laughing: 

----------

## flyinspirit001

[ot]

approfitto del momento di distacco dal thread x kiedere: 1) è previsto un futuro meet dei gentooisti milanesi?

2)perche non organizzare un gentoo day di tutta gentoo italia? x me potremmo tirar su un delirio  :Smile: 

[/ot]

era solo un'idea...dopo questo non parlo più fuori dal topic! passo e chiudo!  :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *flyinspirit001 wrote:*   

> 1) è previsto un futuro meet dei gentooisti milanesi?

 

Previsto no, ma spesso si fanno Gentoo Pub o ritrovi, quindi non devi far altro che seguire il forum in attesa del prossimo o organizzarne uno tu stesso  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2)perche non organizzare un gentoo day di tutta gentoo italia? x me potremmo tirar su un delirio 

 

Abbiamo fondato il gechi (www.gechi.it) non per nulla  :Very Happy: 

Un primo Gentoo Day l'abbiamo fatto nel novembre del 2003, in concomitanza con il Linux Day grazie all'invito e alla collaborazione degli splendidi ragazzi del VeLug. Poi ogni evento cui il gechi partecipa può essere visto come un GDay italiano, si veda per esempio la partecipazione all'ultimo webbit di Padova. Quindi anche qui, resta sintonizzato su forum/sito gechi oppure proponi tu un evento o un incontro. Sentivo per esempio parlare fonderia e Peach di una specie di campo estivo del gechi, una settimana di ferie insieme  :Smile: 

----------

